
We're committed to supporting democratic processes around the world - lawrenceyan
https://elections.google/
======
malvosenior
That's rich considering they just had a leak where they admitted to trying to
alter the 2020 election outcome:

[https://www.projectveritas.com/2019/06/24/insider-blows-
whis...](https://www.projectveritas.com/2019/06/24/insider-blows-whistle-exec-
reveals-google-plan-to-prevent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/)

------
tenaciousant666
seems fine, nothing to worry about here

